# Ecg Analysis By Matlab



## اسلام حنفية (30 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
أبحث عن معلومات لتنفيذ مشروع فكرته الأساسية هي
تشخيص امراض القلب عن طريق دراسة إشارة Ecg
و تحليلها باستخدام برنامج ال Matlab أرجو منكم المساعدة


----------



## محمد فتحى زكى (1 فبراير 2007)

ساحول دعائكم


----------



## eng_mohand (6 فبراير 2007)

انا عندي مشكله وهي اني عاوز Sample لأي اشاره غير اشارت القلب اشتغل عليها , انا بحاول دلوقتي اقوم بعمل برنامج لفصل الاشاره بس بطريقه مختلفه شويه وهي استخدام الطرق الاحصائيه في عمليه الفصل , لو عندك اي اشارات ياريت تبعتها ليه وانا اول لما اخلص البرنامج هبعتهولك بس ما تنساش تدعيلي , وشكرا


----------



## اسلام حنفية (7 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الأخ مهند شكراً لاهتمامك لكن حقيقة أنا لا أعرف أي شيء عن الإحصاء لكن لو وجدت خلال بحثي أي شيء قد يفيدك سأزودك به فوراً إن شاء الله.


----------



## سوسو22083 (16 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخ اسلام انا ايضا مهتمه بهذا الموضوع اذا وجدت اي معلومه ارجو افادتي واننا لو وجدت اي معلومه س اطلعك عليها


----------



## محمد محمد عمار (5 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم .....أنا أيضا عندي مشروع عن رسم القلب وأريد أن أقارن بيانات مقاسة مع بيانات أخرى مخزنة في الحاسب باستخدام Matlab
please send me any availabe and helpfull data on my mail 
[email protected] 
thanks in advance


----------



## omar abdelsadek (6 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسة مدني عراقية (2 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم اخي اسلام اشكرك على الموضوع الي طارحه وهو تشخيص امراض القلب 
وهو موضوع رساله اختي للماجستير فالرجو تزويدي بطريقة العمل وكيفية تحليل الاشارات ببرنامج الماتلاب وتزويدي بالعينات ارجو الرد باسرع وقت ممكن وجزاك الله خير *​


----------



## اسلام حنفية (3 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لتواصلك....
طرحت هذا الموضوع في عام 2007 و كنت بحاجة لمساعدة عاجلة بخصوص مشروع التخرج
في الواقع أنهيت مشروع التخرج منذ خمس سنوات و للأسف حالياََََََََََ لا أملك أي معلومات عن الموضوع سوى نسخة ورقية من المادة التي قدمناها للشرح في يوم مناقشة المشروع ( لا تحتوي على تفصيلات عن كيفية البرمجة بقدر ما تحتوي شرح لكيفية استخدام البرنامج النهائي ).
أرجو من أي شخص يستطيع المساعدة أن لا يبخل بها , و أتمنى أن تصل أختك لغايتها و أن ييسر الله لها مساعدة من شخص ملم بالموضوع .
أعتذر بشدة و أتمنى لكم التوفيق.
أختك إسلام حنفية


----------



## محمد جعفر عبد (9 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا مهندس


----------



## mohabd28eg (9 مايو 2012)

*رد*

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا مهندس*


----------

